# Shut off Text Messages on missed calls, voice mails, ....



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

Is this possible to shut off receiving texts on missed calls and voice mail and things of that nature on a 3G 16 Gig IPhone?

I hate that they pop up on every missed call. This is unneccessary as it shows the missed calls in RED under recent anyways.

Thanks!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe it is possible to shut off the whocalled feature but I don't think it is possible to shut off the voicemail texts. You'll have to call customer service to make changes anyway so hopefully they give you the right information.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, you can call customer service to have WhoCalled "excluded," and you can go in to your voicemail (use a landline or call at night so you don't burn minutes) and turn off the text message alerts.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Yes, you can call customer service to have WhoCalled "excluded," and you can go in to your voicemail (use a landline or call at night so you don't burn minutes) and turn off the text message alerts.


As per my thread http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/67225-annoying-whocalled-feature.html You cannot have this feature turned off (As per the technical support rep) if it is part of a package. They are working on fixing this issue though.

They may have already done so, as I have gotten 2 calls today, but I did not get text messages for them! yay


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

nice, thanks for the info. Its so annoying! I'll call rogers in a bit.

Kevin


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

HowEver said:


> Yes, you can call customer service to have WhoCalled "excluded," and you can go in to your voicemail (use a landline or call at night so you don't burn minutes) and turn off the text message alerts.


If you have Visual Voicemail, you cannot go in to your voicemail and disable notifications. It annoys me too, so I called Rogers. They disabled WhoCalled for me, but told me to call my voicemail and press 4 to disable notifications. With VVM, there is no #4 option to disable notifications. 

A7


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> As per my thread http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/67225-annoying-whocalled-feature.html You cannot have this feature turned off (As per the technical support rep) if it is part of a package. They are working on fixing this issue though.
> 
> They may have already done so, as I have gotten 2 calls today, but I did not get text messages for them! yay


As per your thread, another tech person might have "excluded" the feature from your account.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

a7mc said:


> If you have Visual Voicemail, you cannot go in to your voicemail and disable notifications. It annoys me too, so I called Rogers. They disabled WhoCalled for me, but told me to call my voicemail and press 4 to disable notifications. With VVM, there is no #4 option to disable notifications.
> 
> A7


I can confirm that this problem exists. Calling Rogers now to see what they can do with it. 15 minutes to get to rep number one, who immediately transferred me to rep number two, 10 minutes so far. Yay, I love Rogers.


----------



## Spydi (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm...I have a 2G iPhone and tried turning off the notifications on the VM, but it seemed to turn off both the text message and visual notification off...is that right? You have to have both or none at all?


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

not working for me neither.

Oh well I'll live with it but man i dont answer my phone to often at work and I hate hearing it vib in my pocket for a stupid missed call.

One thing I would change for sure.

Another is you should have more options by pressing the home button twice. I would like to go to my recent calls by pressing the home button twice which is not an option


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

would be nice if you had included the '?' in the title..


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I just got off the phone with a Fido Technical Rep, according to him, it's not possible to turn off the voicemail text notifications. He said voicemail would not work at all if he did this. Annoying.

I also tried going into my voicemail from a landline, but the only options in "Modify my voicemail service" are "Record a new greeting" or "Change access code." When I press "5" for help, it just explains to me what I've done. 

I did get the WhoCalled feature disabled, though.


----------

